# CRA Disability Tax credit



## bigcletus (24 Jul 2013)

Has anyone been approved by CRA for the Disability credit (with Dr's sign off on T2201) ??
I sent one in and am wondering if its a similar battle to VAC...
Thanks


----------



## Cansky (25 Jul 2013)

I have one for my daughter not for me.  As long as the Dr fills it out correctly and with enough information it's fairly simple. Easier than VAC. Remember you can go up to 2 years retroactive to application date.


----------



## bigcletus (25 Jul 2013)

Thanks Kirsten.  On the form it says up to 10 years...either way...doesn't really matter...hopefully all the "i's" were dotted, etc..


----------



## Cansky (25 Jul 2013)

Glad to see its changed, when we applied a few years ago we were luck it was less than 2 years after my daughters accident so we got it retro to that date.  The amazing thing is so many don't know about the disability credit both as adults and for the child disability credit.  Its not a lot of money but it sure does help.  Good luck and hope it goes thru quickly.


----------

